# Canned Food



## chris thomash (Sep 29, 2009)

Is canned food good like totw?


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

Quality of canned food varies, same as kibble. Remember that most canned foods are mostly water, like 78% water.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Quality of canned food varies, same as kibble."_

Ditto.

One plus is that a canned food doesn't need a starch filler (grain, potatoes, etc.) to make it able to be extruded/baked (the kibbling processes). Whether it HAS them, though, is strictly on a product-by-product basis.

Frozen, freeze-dried, dehydrated, and canned (probably in that order) probably have the potential to be the most nutritious of the commercial foods, but still, a terrible canned food is certainly no better than a good kibble just by virtue of it being canned.

JMO!

I have an explanation somewhere of how the various commercial preps work. I'll dig it up.




eta
The other pages of this link (below) have some good info and also some not-so-good (and a mess of typos :lol: ), but this overview of prep methods is pretty good, IMO:

http://www.dog-nutrition-advice.com/best-quality-dog-food-processing.html


----------



## chris thomash (Sep 29, 2009)

okay I'll be getting a new puppy and I'm thinking to go with a good kibble like totw and mix it with the canned totw instead of doing raw and kibble - does this make sense?


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I have read that you shouldn't mix raw and kibble in the same meal. I will have to find my source on that info, but I believe it can lead to sever digestive issues, including bloat....


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> I have read that you shouldn't mix raw and kibble in the same meal. I will have to find my source on that info, but I believe it can lead to sever digestive issues, including bloat....


I think this is just "the sky is falling down" syndrome.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

chris thomash said:


> okay I'll be getting a new puppy and I'm thinking to go with a good kibble like totw and mix it with the canned totw instead of doing raw and kibble - does this make sense?


Canned and kibble together is fine. 
The raw and kibble is the culprit but many dogs have no problem with them together.


----------

